# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Eufrosina Santa María Rubio: La Viceministra relajada

## Bruno Cillóniz

"Pese a la difícil situación que atraviesa el país, Eufrosina Santa María Rubio, viceministra de Agricultura, fue captada veraneando en una piscina y montando bicicleta en horarios de oficina." 
Excelente reportaje de Panorama, que pone al descubierto a una funcionaria pública del alto rango, viviendo como "parásito" del Estado peruano y dándose la gran vida en el horario en el que todos los mortales trabajamos, mientras el Perú y muchísimos peruanos viven una de las peores catástrofes naturales de las últimas décadas. ¡Qué vergüenza de mujer! ¡Y qué indignación!  :Mad: ... pero tenemos que saber quién la puso allí; y si fue el Ministro, que se vaya a su casa también después de atener la emergencia, porque esto no puede pasar por agua tibia. 
¡¿Cuántos más de este tipo de funcionarios habrán en el Estado, si estamos hablando de la Viceministra de Agricultura con solo 3 meses de haber sido nombrada?!  :Frusty:    Temas similares: Transporte de carga Lima - Tingo María - Pucallpa Papaya a un par de horas de Tingo María Artículo: El impacto ambiental de Tía María, por Marita Chappuis Artículo: La protesta contra Tía María es en defensa de la agricultura Terreno agricola de 12 has en el sector la tablada - santa maria - huaura

----------


## gabriel.1

jajaja que descaro , parece una enchufada

----------


## carlos.1

los políticos son así , llegan a un cargo es a vivir la vida , ejercen su función cuando les da la gana desvían fondos públicos , esto no solo pasa en el peru , pero es lamentable ver esto.

----------

